# Speedometer... speedometer cable to computer controlled



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE. I know that the 91-92 Sentra's speedometer was controlled by a speedometer cable, which overtime causes them to be inaccurate. The 93-94 Sentra's were electronically controlled. I was wondering if there was anyway to convert mine from a cable controlled to an electronic controlled.


----------

